# L.Lange Stove



## Bugeye (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Lange & Co wood stove and i am trying tio find information on it. On the back the markings are as follows
IYENDBORG - PEIS-81, L.LANGE&CO;., DENMARK
It is red proclin about 38 inches tall. 
We are thinking about selling it and are trying to get a price on it. Thanks


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 25, 2010)

Bugeye said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have a Lange & Co wood stove and i am trying tio find information on it. On the back the markings are as follows
> IYENDBORG - PEIS-81, L.LANGE&CO;., DENMARK
> It is red proclin about 38 inches tall.
> We are thinking about selling it and are trying to get a price on it. Thanks



Found this.

http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache...ange+&+Co+wood+stove&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

zap


----------



## mellow (Mar 25, 2010)

Is this it?

http://www.stovepartsplus.com/Merchant5/PDFFILES/Lange/Lange6302Sch.pdf


Here is one that sold:

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/2942379


Here is one for sale on ebay just like you describe:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-RED-POR...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414e099e38


----------



## begreen (Mar 25, 2010)

Bugeye said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have a Lange & Co wood stove and i am trying tio find information on it. On the back the markings are as follows
> IYENDBORG - PEIS-81, L.LANGE&CO;., DENMARK
> It is red proclin about 38 inches tall.
> We are thinking about selling it and are trying to get a price on it. Thanks



If it's in great condition inside and out I would think you might be able to get $400+ for it in peak season. Langes were good stoves and quite nice to look at. If you do a search in this forum you will come across miscellaneous Lange owner posts that may help you identify the stove. Otherwise we will need a picture posted. 

hearth wiki specs and pictures of some Langes:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Lange_Stoves/

owner posting:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28031/


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replys, When we bought our home, it was directly in the middlle of living room and didn't work for us.  Now it is on the pourch and we use it as a planter. I will try to post pictures


----------



## webbie (Mar 30, 2010)

That is a neat stove - but was never a popular model. I think it might be a coal or multi-fuel (briquettes, etc.) unit.

The value is hard to set because it depends on that buyer. Lange were top-top of the line - some of the best units made. It is more of a collectors item than a stove which would be used - although some may use it.

It might be good to place such a stove on eBay and set your reserve to what you want - but start it lower and let it hopefully go higher. That way you have the largest possible universe of buyers.


----------

